# iPod prices up at Apple Canada store...



## _Outcast_ (Oct 17, 2003)

I just noticed the the prices for iPods are up at the Apple Canada store. What gives? Is this due to the Canadian dollar or is Apple attempting to profiteer now that iPods are said to be in short supply?

All three models have increased inprice by $25.00. Strange.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

It could be the new levy for recordable media.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Don't blame Apple!

It's a new levy (tax grab) imposed on MP3 players imposed by the government and the music industry.


----------



## Goobernatorial (Sep 24, 2003)

The original plan would have increased a 20gb iPod by $125.00 so its actually not that bad that its only $25. The first proposal was to charge the levy on a per MB basis on hardrive based MP3 devices which would have made the 40GB player pretty much impossible to buy in Canada.

I'm glad I bought my iPod a few months ago.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

Again, I mentioned this before...and nothing against Canadian artists but this is a freakin joke...and yes I love living in Canada but all I have to say is I am not buying anything new if I can help it..WHY you ask? cause if my money was really going to something useful then maybe I wouldn't mind paying Canada thier share of tax etc.

I hope Paul Martin changes a few things..but the way it's going now all I see is a bleak future and more stupid spending of our money. 

this new Levy on our media is just another way to raise salaries of useless gov't officials and the like..the artists keep starving....remember Bryan Adams?? and the CDN gov't saying he was an american for his record deal across the border?...well he went where the money is...and I don't blame him one bit.


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

$25 isn't bad.

I'm surprised Apple reacted so quickly after the levy was approved. The good thing is that it doesn't affect the price of used iPods.









You think Apple would put a note on their website to explain the price increase.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

i am a canadian musician and this levy is bull. its all about the heads of the giant conglomerate record companies wanting bigger and bigger salaries.
oh and metallica wants MORE money of course for all their "hard" work making an album.
gimme a break!


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

This will help you understand why...


----------



## dthompson101 (Jan 16, 2001)

> I hope Paul Martin changes a few things..but the way it's going now all I see is a bleak future and more stupid spending of our money.


HA HA HA!! Yeah, the great Liberal party removing a tax. I think you can safely file that one next to never!!!


----------



## Britnell (Jan 4, 2002)

I'm glad I'm so close to the Walden Galleria in Buffalo NY...


----------



## _Outcast_ (Oct 17, 2003)

Well, that is a scam then.

For the most part it doesnt seem to be the artists complaining about people stealing music, it seems to be the major record labels who are complaining the loudest. I guess it's easier to try to get everybody else to cough up rather than to try to adapt to the new business model. Sigh.

Seems as though this is all just a case of record companies clutching at straws. They see their importance and their control slipping away and they don't like it. I guess it's just easier to complain than to try to better yourself.

There's a commercial that plays in the radio in Toronto here where the entire thrust is that it doesn't take talent to make music but rather it takes record companies to make music. I almost wet myself the first time I heard it because I was laughing so hard. The more I thought about it the more truth I found there to be. This is why you get people like the Backstreet Boys, Brittny Spears, and worse, American Idol; the record companies "create" the stars and therefore what music people will be exposed to. That sux. Now they see bands, good bands, who they would not give a passing nod to releasing their own material via the internet, etc. bypassing the labels entirely. And it scares them. And it should. This is their wake-up call. Evolve or die.

The other thing that burns me is this levy on CDs and tapes. I use blank CDs to record data, not music. So why am I made to pay extra to the recording industry when I am in no way contributing to their demise? What's next, the people who steal cars use gasoline to do so therefore we must all pay a levy on gasoline? And they then drive those stolen cars down roads so I guess we should add a surcharge for anyone who drives on the road... Where does it end? Oh wait, it never does....


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Wow, boy am I glad I ordered my iPod on Thursday. The day before the ruling.

I don't like the levy, but at least its not the several hundred dollar levy that was asked for by the record companies. But it is now officially legal to download music, and on a $500, $25 isn't too much. Hopefully the next time around, the government can do the right thing and abolish the levy all together and promote such initiatives like the iTunes Music Store.

I am happy that levies on the CDs aren't going up, and I'm pretty sure not all retailers do charge the levy. I know London Drugs does on CDs, but Future Shop didn't has this changed now? Are retailers required to put the levy on the products now?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Couldn't agree with you more on focusing on initiatives like the ITunes store. Now *that* makes sense. Wonder if some retailers would take advantage of the negative publicity of the levy and raise prices anyways.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

It is very basic on why the Online Apple Store has raised prices so quickly.

The levy is applied to all items comming in the country as of the ruleling. As the Online Apple Store gets everything from somewhere in the US. (CA, IL etc.) then the tax (oops levy) is applicable.

Don't drive all the way to Buffalo !?!, call up your local Canadian Apple Authorized Reseller and put a hold on one of the iPods they have in stock. No levy on the current stock at Retailers. You better act fast.

I do not believe Retails will take advantage and charge an extra $25 on current stock. As this is advantage for them. They *finally* have a price advantage over the Online Apple Store.


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

That's true...

Or they could pocket an extra $25 on an already razor thin profit margin. If I were them I'd go for the later and pay for a nice dinner.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm sort of cross posting this...

We've had this discussion before... So I'm not going to go into the details of my position on the issue, but what I will say is that for those criticizing Canada... well you know it is a short trip across the border, I'm sure the folks down south would love have ya. 

But I for one will stay. I like the universal health care, signifigantly less gun deaths, Tim Horton's, Hockey Night in Canada.

This is not a fair thing for me to say. If you feel badly enough, support a politician (I'm sure you can find some "republican" Canadian Alliance types) who shares your views, help get them elected and pursuade others to do the same. That's how democracy works.


----------

